

What Happens in Ad Ops / Ad Tech - cmalpeli
http://www.happensinadops.com

======
cmalpeli
A someone who has been responsible for Ad Tech in addition to Engineering -
this site brings me endless joy.

~~~
petervandijck
Same here, adops are the sysadmins of advertising.

------
happensinadops
haha never thought this would get posted to HN. thanks cmalpeli.

~~~
cmalpeli
No sir, thank YOU!

